# UFC 105: Couture vs. Vera



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

November 14, 2009
Manchester, England
Manchester Evening News Arena


*Main Card :*

*Light Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Brandon Vera 
Welterweight bout: Mike Swick vs. Dan Hardy
Middleweight bout: Michael Bisping vs. Denis Kang 
Welterweight bout: James Wilks vs. Matt Brown 
Lightweight bout: Ross Pearson vs. Aaron Riley
*

*Preliminary Card :*

*Lightweight bout: Terry Etim vs. Shannon Gugerty 
Welterweight bout: Paul Taylor vs. John Hathaway 
Welterweight bout: Nick Osipczak vs. Matthew Riddle
Lightweight bout: Paul Kelly vs. Dennis Siver
Light Heavyweight bout: Alexander Gustafsson vs. Jared Hamman 
Lightweight bout: Andre Winner vs. Rolando Delgado *





​


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

This card is ehh..

But I see Couture taking this one for sure, Vera has nothing that will surprise Couture..


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy crap, you couldnt pay me to watch this card.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I live in the UK and theres no way im going to this. However I AM looking forward too seeing more of Hardy and Vera but on my T.V


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Lol why not?

You have the legend who loses everyfight and an egyptian? Who wouldn't like to see that fight go down?

Lawl! No i'm just joking, these guys put their lives on the line you need to have respect for them..


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

They gave England a shit card?! NO ******* WAY!

I don't get it, Couture loses against the all mighty Nog and his first fight going back to LHW is against Vera? Randy by KO/TKO.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

hey somebody please tell if this will be free on spike for us USA fans??... with Couture on the card it's now decent you could say..but not a fan of Vera..Couture will put on a clinic vs Vera...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> They gave England a shit card?! NO ******* WAY!
> 
> I don't get it, Couture loses against the all mighty Nog and his first fight going back to LHW is against Vera? Randy by KO/TKO.


Agreed, Randy will finally get a KO :/


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think Randy has any chance in this fight. Vera is a much better striker and much quicker then couture. Randy's wrestling adavantage isnt a huge one like it is in most of his fights. I dont know who to give the edge to on the ground, but i dont see either one of these guys subbing the other one. I just think this is a bad style match up for randy. Vera is going to pick him apart standing up.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont think Randy has any chance in this fight. Vera is a much better striker and much quicker then couture. Randy's wrestling adavantage isnt a huge one like it is in most of his fights. I dont know who to give the edge to on the ground, but i dont see either one of these guys subbing the other one. I just think this is a bad style match up for randy. Vera is going to pick him apart standing up.


Vera a better stiker?

Care to explain?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has some very serious power in his legs. They are probably similar when it comes to boxing skill, but vera's kicks make him more dangerous. Vera is also a lot harder to hit.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Has some very serious power in his legs. They are probably similar when it comes to boxing skill, but vera's kicks make him more dangerous. Vera is also a lot harder to hit.


Couture's boxing is top notch though and this is going to be Vera's best oppenent yet..

Regardless of Randy's age..


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Has some very serious power in his legs. They are probably similar when it comes to boxing skill, but vera's kicks make him more dangerous. Vera is also a lot harder to hit.



Vera's overated and has shown nothing as of late to prove that he's a contender..the light heavy division is stacked with talents in higher caliber than Vera will ever be. When he was in heavyweight, he was fighting bigger slower moving guys which made his striking looked real good & he didnt face any top notch wrestlers either that could've took him off his feet. At light heavyweight he got beat by Jardine!..than rebounded to beat a nobody whatever his name weas..ahah.. and his last fight was boring vs Kristoff... Brandon's kryptonite is fighters that will push forward & put a lil pressure on him & actually trade back with him...we saw that in Tim Slyvia, Jardine, & even Kristoff which accounted to his boring ass fights of being gun shy....And now he's fighting captain america.. the man best known for putting it in your face fight type of guy...I see Randy easily putting Vera on his back & smothering him around before Vera's mental breakdown for a TKO stoppage Couture win... I say easily because Vera has never fought anyone with the wrestling creditials of Randy & Randy is a lot stronger just look at their build..Randy being more stockier & ground..Vera's long & lengthy = easier to take down... Randy won't be so stupid to come in trade with the muay thai lengthier opponent in Vera all night...He's not even gonna let Vera have a chance... it's a lose lose situation for the "truth"


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

vera is a much better striker, or he used to be. His muay thai is top notch.

couture needs to just go away


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vera is an very good wrestler and a good counter fighter, thats why randy is going to have a lot of trouble with him. Randy's getting in vera's face will result in randy eating a lot of strikes.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as this card is free, I have no complaints.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I still can't believe this is the actual ME. This fight holds zero merit and is not interesting at all.

EDIT: They should put CC in there one last time against Randy at LHW in place of Vera. It would be a match some people have wanted to see at least.


----------



## poundedout45 (Sep 22, 2009)

DropKicker said:


> hey somebody please tell if this will be free on spike for us USA fans??... with Couture on the card it's now decent you could say..but not a fan of Vera..Couture will put on a clinic vs Vera...


ya its been confirmed to be on spike


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh please, no more Cro Cop-Out.




Negative1 said:


> I still can't believe this is the actual ME. This fight holds zero merit and is not interesting at all.
> 
> EDIT: They should put CC in there one last time against Randy at LHW in place of Vera. It would be a match some people have wanted to see at least.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> This card is ehh..
> 
> But I see Couture taking this one for sure, Vera has nothing that will surprise Couture..


From what I've seen of Couture recently, I disagree.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally, I think this is a terrible match up for Vera. Although Couture is getting older and slower, Vera has lost a considerable amount of power since his drop to the light heavyweight division. His skill set since his return is also diminished, and the last place he wants to be with Couture is in the clinch, where Couture's dirty boxing will come to shine. 

Vera's best hope of winning this bout is to stay to the outside and pepper Couture with leg kicks for a decision.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Haha Brandon Vera is finally trying to work his way back up the ladder and now Randy will knock him back down a couple of notches. Poor guy.

I'm glad to see Couture still going at it. With 5 fights left he might as well get a few guaranteed wins in there.

I'm also glad to see its free, as no one in there right mind would pay for it. Hell I'm still not even sure if I'll even bother watching it.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this better be free..... but now because Couture is on the card they are going to try to charge for this shit card, I'm sure of it


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

not the most interesting event but it should be fun to see Randy win again..


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I think Vera has a better chance than most people in this thread are saying.

Randy's stand-up isn'y as good as Vera's in terms of speed and technique, add to that the fact randy's been getting rocked in nearly every fight in recent years. I could easily see Vera rocking Randy and following him to the ground for a TKO.

Vera's wrestling calibre isn't of Coutures level but he has very good wrestling none-the-less. This fight is a close call imo.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Baby Jay D. said:


> I think Vera has a better chance than most people in this thread are saying.
> 
> Randy's stand-up isn'y as good as Vera's in terms of speed and technique, add to that the fact randy's been getting rocked in nearly every fight in recent years. I could easily see Vera rocking Randy and following him to the ground for a TKO.
> 
> Vera's wrestling calibre isn't of Coutures level but he has very good wrestling none-the-less. This fight is a close call imo.


It's not happening unless Vera comes out guns blazin. If he's going to play it safe like he has his last few fights. Expect Randy to give him a fight he's not going to like. Vera is a good striker, yes. But only against guys not willing to trade. In other words fighters with subpar striking skills or none at all. Randy is at least a decent striker that'll mixx it up in the clinch with some dirty boxing eventually taking Vera down for a lil GnP. After that, Vera will be off rhythm & frustrated.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Baby Jay D. said:


> I think Vera has a better chance than most people in this thread are saying.
> 
> Randy's stand-up isn'y as good as Vera's in terms of speed and technique, add to that the fact randy's been getting rocked in nearly every fight in recent years. I could easily see Vera rocking Randy and following him to the ground for a TKO.
> 
> Vera's wrestling calibre isn't of Coutures level but he has very good wrestling none-the-less. This fight is a close call imo.


I have to disagree with you on a few points. 

Vera's standup isn't known much for speed. He's more of a lumbering muay thai artist who utilizes the long reach of his legs. He's lost a lot of power since his drop to Light heavyweight, and if The Polish Experiment can get inside with him, Randy won't have much trouble. 

Also, Randy has been getting rocked in every fight by superior boxing strikes or raw strength, neither of which Vera possesses. 

Also, Randy hasn't been utilizing his wrestling as of late except in the clinch, and it's usually for inside control to allow him to dirty box. Vera is a leaner, taller opponent, and as such, if Randy can maneuver himself inside, he'll able to go to his bread and butter and lay Vera out.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I respect your opinion and I was not trying to say I think Veras going to win. The point of my original post was I just think it's a competitive fight, something most posters don't seem to think.



> Vera's standup isn't known much for speed. He's more of a lumbering muay thai artist who utilizes the long reach of his legs. He's lost a lot of power since his drop to Light heavyweight, and if The Polish Experiment can get inside with him, Randy won't have much trouble.


Vera's stand-up might not be known for speed but he'll still have a significant speed advantage over Randy. That was my point. Randy has been getting tagged a lot recently and I think he'll get caught coming in on Vera.



> Also, Randy has been getting rocked in every fight by superior boxing strikes or raw strength, neither of which Vera possesses.


I think Coutures lessening ability to take a punch contributed to his getting rocked against Nog and Lesnar. More than likely Vera will win the stand-up aspect of this fight and I expect him to test Randy's chin as well. 



> Also, Randy hasn't been utilizing his wrestling as of late except in the clinch, and it's usually for inside control to allow him to dirty box. Vera is a leaner, taller opponent, and as such, if Randy can maneuver himself inside, he'll able to go to his bread and butter and lay Vera out.


I think Randy will win the clinch game but it won't be easy.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow poor vera i really dont see a way for him to beat randy


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Vera via tko


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

pipe said:


> I think Vera via tko


How so?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

enceledus said:


> this better be free..... but now because Couture is on the card they are going to try to charge for this shit card, I'm sure of it


Don't worry they are not charging for it. It is still free on Spike tv and Couture won't change that. Dana has said he likes to occasionally put big time fighters on free cards for the fans and this is one of those times. The card is a good free card, Couture vs Vera, Bisping vs Kang, and Hardy s Swick for the WW #1 contendership should all be interesting.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm liking this card more and more, I think it's going to be one of those surprise awesome cards. Much like UFN10 was. The English fans are always awesome too, I hope to hear some football chants or whatever you crazy hooligans do over there =P

Going through the fights there are a few that interest me. 

I love watching Paul Kelly fight and from what I remember Dennis Siver is pretty good too, so hopefully that will be broadcast. Paul Taylor is awesome too.

Hardy vs Swick is going to be a throwdown. Hardy has a good chin and heavy hands while Swick is quick, as we all know. Hopefully Mike can pull off a Swickatine or maybe a Sw'arce or a Swickangle Choke =D

Bisping/Kang should be pretty boss too. I have a feeling Kang will fall into a submission after scoring a knockdown though.

Couture/Vera should be a great fight. Vera is a very good striker and if he can get his vicious streak back, he can be one of the scariest fighters around. He's long and has devastating Muay Thai skills. He hasn't really faced someone of Couture's calibur though. 

Randy has developed some great head movement and is able to keep away from damage. He also plans very well for fighters and takes away their greatest weapons. Look for Randy to circle to Brandon's left and move in and out of clinch range. I think he'll try to use his boxing to get in and pepper Vera with punches and then maybe get a quick takedown. Then Randy will settle into half-guard and pound away if possible.

Vera can scramble pretty well through and has some good TDD. I think Randy will have to either slam him or use a trip to get him down. 

This is a fight that is hard to really predict. Either fighter can really take it. If Randy can withstand a good shot from Vera then expect him to try and drag this fight to a decision. There's certainly a possibility that Vera gets a flash KO, but my guess is that this fight will be a decision win for Vera.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm liking Randy in this match up and I will tell you why -

Randy was previously awesome at 205 before he ran into Chuck Liddel in those KO rematches. Randy now dropping again in weight should make him quicker and more explosive which ideal for an aging fighter like himself. Randy will be game in this one for sure..

Randy will stay inside Vera's striking and dirty box him, frusterate him, take him down and out point him or stop him most likely.

Lastly, Vera has not looked like Brandon Vera in his last few fights. It appears his confidence has wavered or something.

Now of course Vera has a good punchers chance in this one as Randy's chin is questionable at times. However, Randy's first fight back at 205, I just gotta go with old man Randy to stop Brandon Vera..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

JIBBBY said:


> I'm liking Randy in this match up and I will tell you why -
> 
> Randy was previously awesome at 205 before he ran into Chuck Liddel in those KO rematches. * Randy now dropping again in weight should make him quicker and more explosive which ideal for an aging fighter like himself.* Randy will be game in this one for sure..
> 
> ...


The highlighted areas are why I'm choosing Vera to win. Although Randy is going to be coming down in weight and will most likely enjoy a power advantage, I think at this age his cardio is going to take a big hit. Draining himself to make weight might take a lot out of him. Randy has looked good at heavyweight because he hasn't had to cut weight at his age. Although he has a good chin, its obvious from the Nog fight that its fading. He was knocked out but managed to survive.

Also, Randy's strongest area is the clinch game. Dirty boxing required him to get the clinch and enter into Brandon's bread and butter area. I don't see how he'll survive when he enters into the clinch with Vera. That's why I think he'll enter into a hit and run style of attack. Sweeping in with good head movement and landing a big shot or flurry, and then backing out. Teasing Vera by moving in and out of range to frustrate him.

I just have a bad feeling that Vera's mean streak will return and he'll start flying around kneeing and headkicking everyone into oblivion.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

BWoods said:


> The highlighted areas are why I'm choosing Vera to win. Although Randy is going to be coming down in weight and will most likely enjoy a power advantage, I think at this age his cardio is going to take a big hit. Draining himself to make weight might take a lot out of him. Randy has looked good at heavyweight because he hasn't had to cut weight at his age. Although he has a good chin, its obvious from the Nog fight that its fading. He was knocked out but managed to survive.
> 
> Also, Randy's strongest area is the clinch game. Dirty boxing required him to get the clinch and enter into Brandon's bread and butter area. I don't see how he'll survive when he enters into the clinch with Vera. That's why I think he'll enter into a hit and run style of attack. Sweeping in with good head movement and landing a big shot or flurry, and then backing out. Teasing Vera by moving in and out of range to frustrate him.
> 
> I just have a bad feeling that Vera's mean streak will return and he'll start flying around kneeing and headkicking everyone into oblivion.


I think Randy will take Vera down and beat on him honestly. Cardio was never a problem for Randy at 205. If anything the lower weight will give him more stamina and strength in this fight. Randy is so experienced so I am sure he prepares perfectly for this weight cut.. I only see this weight cut as a positive for him.. 

However, you do make perfect sense when talking about the old Brandon Vera beating Randy in those areas. However, this new Brandon Vera that we see in his last couple of fights is not aggressive, and appears to lack confidence. He just doesn't attack like he use too.. 

So if Brandon Vera sits back on Randy, Randy will hurt him..Randy will also be too much for Vera on the ground. Randy will hold top position when it goes down, he will be the stronger fighter..


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

I called Nog via UD in the last fight, but Randy was game.I have a bad feeling this time around for some reason.Vera has never done much for me, but I have a feeling he is gonna pounce on Couture like a jungle cat.I hope I am wrong and Randy catches him right on the chin or jaw.My gut tells me Vera will stay patient early and use kicks to keep Randy away, and then get aggresive in the second and third en route to a close decision.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can haz credits PLZ? Contest over, not even a question.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Reality Check said:


> Holy crap, you couldnt pay me to watch this card.


**** your right! what a bull*** card. Randy shouldnt be the main event in any org. anymore in my opinion. And Bisping as the co main event! Ya gotta be kiddinG.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jared Hamman.

This guy is an absolute scrapper. Great prospect. Can't wait to see how he performs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Not every card is going to stacked, especially one that is free on Spike. That being said its a decent card. For anyone to say they wouldn't watch this, they're really not interested in mma as a whole, just the big ticket items. Aside from the Couture/Vera fight, which is the predominant topic of discussion, there are several other good fights with some young talent and scrappy fighters. It will be nice to see how Bisping returns after the devastating KO he received against Hendo (secretly I sit and watch the replay over and over just to get some laughs)as well as the Wilks/Brown fight. Brown is a tough fighter and should be a good matchup with Wilks. It will be nice to see if Pearson will actually fight when matched up against someone who isn't his good friend. Up until that sleeper of a fight at the Finale he tended to surprise me. Nick Osipczak vs. Matthew Riddle also looks to be a good match up, hopefully Riddle has continued to mature. 
This card most likely holds some of the future headlining fights of the UFC. So before we toss it aside as a boring card, lets give some respect and enjoy the free show.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

Anbody complainging about a free televised UFC card is an idiot. I love this card. We get to see Bisping exposed again. And Randy will put the hype behind Branda Vera finally to sleep once & for all.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

A lot of people within the UFC are actually rooting for Brandon Vera to finally display his skills, but Vera seems determined to discover ever new ways of failing. After he kicked Mike Patt into oblivion, he comes back against unpronouncable to....fight as a leftie? 

Brandon Vera's strength is muay thai kicks and knees, especially kicks. If he can pick apart Couture from range using this style, he can have some success, if only for a limited time, before Randy takes him down and pounds on him. 

But Brandon Vera is thickheaded and will invent yet another way to lose a fight. If Vera could find a trainer or a camp which can convince to use his skills rather than to waste them, he could become as almost as big of a pimp in the octagon as he is in his mind.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

got to go with randy on this brandon is a good fighter but randy is a master strategist.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

KnockedTFO! said:


> Anbody complainging about a free televised UFC card is an idiot. I love this card. We get to see Bisping exposed again. And Randy will put the hype behind Branda Vera finally to sleep once & for all.


AGREED!!! Free is good.. 

It's probably a step up from the WEC cards we normally see for free.. Although I was pretty siked to see those Mike Brown vs. Faber free fights and also the Brian Bowles vs Miguel Torres recent knockout fight..:confused02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think Randy can hang in there with the best at 205 anymore. Not because of his age, he has proven that it's not really a factor, but because the competition has just surpassed him. At least in my view. I'm kinda hoping for Vera to step up and become the force that he was said to be when he first came to the UFC. My brain tells me Randy, but my gut tells me Vera.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't see Vera taking this at all. Sure he is getting better, slowly. But it seemed like Tim stole his soul in that fight, kinda like what Franklin did to Loiseau, heh.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

man this card is shait. its so bad im seriously considering watching it the next day


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Veras gonna knock Randys Blockhead out! Bisping gets an easy fight back, I guess their gonna build him up again, like they did before. Im glad this is free.


----------



## Anxiietyyy (Oct 9, 2009)

Very, Very poor match card!
But by tomorrow, i'll upload my copy of the UFC 105 poster, can someone send me a link to a randy couture cut-out?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

jcal said:


> Veras gonna knock Randys Blockhead out! Bisping gets an easy fight back, I guess their gonna build him up again, like they did before. Im glad this is free.


Since when is Kang an easy fight? Kang is an awesome fighter, much better and much more accomplished than Bisping.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Since when is Kang an easy fight? Kang is an awesome fighter, much better and much more accomplished than Bisping.


Your absolutely right! I thought I read a couple a weeks ago that he was fighting a no name cause Id never heard of the guy before but since its Kang ill bet on Kang for the win, good!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Randy all the way.. And when he wins Couture vs Machida for title shot haha its the only right thing to do.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Lmao this card is shit, Randy is a joke and vera? isn't he retarded? lmfao.


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

Not that many of you guys are talking about this fight but I'm interested in it and find this interesting 

http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/n...sive-blog/article-1428095-detail/article.html


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Didnt Dana say that if Couture wins, he'll get the next LHW title shot?


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Scorch said:


> Didnt Dana say that if Couture wins, he'll get the next LHW title shot?


he def dusnt deserve it after fighting vera, lol good joke though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Since when is Kang an easy fight? Kang is an awesome fighter, much better and much more accomplished than Bisping.


I agree completely.....One has to be residing on Bisping's right testicle to think this in an easy fight for him. I think Kang will destroy him.

This card isn't even that bad, especially for free. Swick/Hardy is a solid match, hopefully they show the Taylor and the Etim fight they're both fun to watch.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

If Bisping got caught by a slow telegraphing right hand by 38 year old Henderson, I'm sure Kang can tag him multiple times and possibly put him to sleep in the first round, unless Bisping just runs away the whole time. 

I don't even think Bisping gets past Belcher anymore. 

Rep away, I don't care.


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

eh for a free card this isnt that bad its free im not goin to omplain about it . Randy better beat Vera but the next guy who gets machida should be Shogun damn it


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Why so much complaining I mean if it was a PPV card then I would understand but its free and a good free card TBH.A Free Couture fight which I love because UFC 68 with Couture vs Sylvia is what got me into MMA so anytime Couture fights I love it.Plus Couture shutting down the hyoe behind Vera will be good.No offense but I could see all the english fighters getting beat,and the top 2 fighters I dont mind seeing get beat as I cant stand Bisping and Hardy.Should be an exciting card.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

Routing for my boy vera on this one


----------



## the1nicko (Oct 25, 2009)

I think vera is going to take it, I also want to see Dan Hardy fight again.


----------



## Gellis2009 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can some one explain to me why this is a bad card? Ive read so many comments on here saying its nothing exciting but seriously?
We have all the winners from the ultimate fighter UK vs USA fighting for their first official debut match in UFC.
We have dan hardy and mike swick battling it out for number one contender.
Dennis kang, a well known fighter in mma fighting a man who needs to get back onto a win (Bisping). 
And to top of it off one of my favourite fighters ever fighting a guy who is underrated and still waiting to prove himself.

I can understand why you dont like this card if your American because those guys seem to hate UK and anything that comes out of it but Im reading people from england Dissing this card?
Come on LADS!!! UFC in England! good card, im looking forwared to it.
P.S, paul kelly and paul taylor.:thumbsup:


----------



## the1nicko (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree I for one am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Vera didn't finish Krystoff. Randy out wrestled Sylvia and Brock - Vera couldn't take down Sylvia. Randy has better plans, and more heart.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Vera didn't finish Krystoff. Randy out wrestled Sylvia and Brock - Vera couldn't take down Sylvia. Randy has better plans, and more heart.


To be fair he didn't even try to finish krystoff which he was roundly thrashed here for. The sylvia comparison doesn't really mean anything Monson got schooled grappling against Sylvia and he would be a handful for randy. I wouldn't say he outwrestled brock either that is kind of delusional he was able to hold his own wrestling brock and neutralized a lot of what he was trying to do but he didn't dominate him in that area.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Against Brock thats still good though. I think not trying to finsh Krystoff is still a bad indicator.

I see Vera doing some damage on the feet to Randy, but Randy doing some damage too, getting some takedowns, some clinch, and eventually wearing him down.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

if randy loses do you think he will retire or be cut. I mean he has had 3 losses in a row


----------



## Wandy1012 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good card given its free i think randy will be able to pull a win against vera but i think he should retire after go out on a winning note i dont see him beating any top cometitors anymore, im taking dan hardy agaist swick howver i would like to see mike when, i also dont think either of them stand a chance against gsp but i could be wrong never underestimate a underdog i guess.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

I said it a few months ago and I'm saying it again. This card is terrible.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Well Vera vs Couture should be interesting, ill take Vera! Bisping vs Kang will be interesting,ill take Kang and I get to see my fav britsh fighter Terry Etim for free so I wont complain for a change. But I wouldnt buy this card.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's no one single major main event, but there's solid quality fight matchups which are all great. From a promotional standpoint it really was to build up the whole Brock and Carwin HW championship fight especially due to the close proximity. Why waste PPV on a super main draw. 

But man Forrest and Tito. Wonder how that'll effect PPVs. Seems like a lot of fighters are pulling out these days; Thiago Alves (torn ligament), A. Silva (surgery), Lyoto (Surgery), Brock (sickness), Dan (contractual dispute), Dong (injury), Almeida (injury), etc. 

Main card
Light Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Brandon Vera[1] - Classic strategical matchup. 
Welterweight bout: Mike Swick vs. Dan Hardy[1] Should be a fast paced stand up war.
Middleweight bout: Michael Bisping vs. Denis Kang[1] - Another war.
Welterweight bout: James Wilks vs. Matt Brown[1] 
Lightweight bout: Ross Pearson vs. Aaron Riley[1]. 
[edit] Preliminary Card
Lightweight bout: Terry Etim vs. Shannon Gugerty[1] 
Welterweight bout: Paul Taylor vs. John Hathaway[1] 
Welterweight bout: Nick Osipczak vs. Matthew Riddle[1] 
Lightweight bout: Paul Kelly vs. Dennis Siver[1] 
Light Heavyweight bout: Alexander Gustafsson vs. Jared Hamman[1] 
Lightweight bout: Andre Winner vs. Rolando Delgado[1]


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

If Randy wins here and Tito wins at 106, I would _love_ to see that rematch! Hell yeah!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Scorch said:


> If Randy wins here and Tito wins at 106, I would _love_ to see that rematch! Hell yeah!


That was a great spanking...literally! Tito was actually in tears after that match.


----------



## DominageApparel (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty good card for free! I'm interested in seeing what Vera's game plan is going to be against Randy.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I still don't understand how anyone could say that this is a shit card. For starters, all of the UK fighters on this card pretty much destroyed the US on TUF, therefore its obvious that there is some good upcoming talent. This is no gimme match for Bisping either. Kang is a seasoned fighter with both submission skills and KO power. He is still looking to establish himself in the Octagon and Bisping is looking to redeem himself after the devastating KO from Hendo. Than of course the ageless wonder in Couture vs. Vera. Vera has yet to impress in the LHW division and Couture's last two fights although losses, still shows that he can compete at a high level. Relax everyone and enjoy the fights. I for one can't wait til Sunday to see the threads that come out of this card.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

andre decision over Roli
GUstaffson first round KO/TKO over Hamman
Paul Kelly second round KO/TKO over Siver
Matt Ridlle first round KO/TKO over Osipczak
Etim early first KO/TKO over Gugerty
Paul Taylor decision over Hathaway(fight of the night)
Pearson decision over riley
Wilks second round sub over brown(sub of the night)
bisping 2nd round ko over kang =(
swick early first ko over hardy(KO of the night)
couture decision over vera

And STFU about this being a bad card. JUst watch it there will be some battles and some big time KOS


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Couture needs to not work any stand up here. Brandon Vera will chop his legs out.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Light Heavyweight bout: *Randy Couture* vs. Brandon Vera
Welterweight bout: *Mike Swick* vs. Dan Hardy
Middleweight bout: Michael Bisping vs. *Denis Kang*
Welterweight bout: James Wilks vs. *Matt Brown*
Lightweight bout: *Ross Pearson* vs. Aaron Riley

Lightweight bout: *Terry Etim* vs. Shannon Gugerty
Welterweight bout: *Paul Taylor* vs. John Hathaway
Welterweight bout: Nick Osipczak vs. *Matthew Riddle*
Lightweight bout: *Paul Kelly* vs. Dennis Siver
Light Heavyweight bout: *Alexander Gustafsson* vs. Jared Hamman
Lightweight bout: *Andre Winner* vs. Rolando Delgad


----------



## GillesGrimandi (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys, iv got four spare tix for 105 in manchester on saturday. send me an email if any 1's interested

[email protected]


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Being a Brit and all i love this card, although i can see why people not from here might disagree. But its a great chance to see some exciting new talent from the UK, and the fans who attend are gonna love it. Terry Etim is one to watch, and it will be interesting to see how the tuf winners get on, especially Wilks vs Brown. Cant wait.


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

Randy's going to look to break Vera's will. And we've Vera's will broken in the past. If Randy ties him up its going to frustrate Vera a he will lose focus. 
But if Vera can turn this into a point match and keep Randy on the outside with leg kicks and wheeling out he can win this one.

But honestly Randy is too Smart and Mentally tough. The only time Randy gets beat is either by someone just as smart or a freak of nature, And Vera is neither


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree and really thats what this whole card is about. Showcasing the Talent in the U.K.
It's important because many of the U.K. fighters don't get the chance to fight in the UFC, so the ones that do usually put on a kick as% show


----------



## higanti (Oct 24, 2009)

live stream here http://online-watch-live-streaming.blogspot.com/2009/11/ufc-105-live-online-stream.html


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

http://online-watch-live-streaming.b...ne-stream.html

Can anyone else confirm this site works? 
HD stream with no lag or shutdown seems nice, but a guy with 5 posts total spamming an adress seems fishy to me.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

only a little over an hour left 

If you don't want to wait until this evening North Americans, Sopcast it up at 3pmEST


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

................


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

............


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Oopps


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys no spoilers in this thread,


----------



## raf12 (Nov 15, 2009)

it was an awsome show matey


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2008)

man, where the hell does the UFC get their judges from.... sometimes I wonder if they are getting paid off for certain fights.


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the Judges favored Randy Because he was the old man and he was setting the tone of the fight. Vera was the young buck and i think because the fight was so close they felt that it was Vera that had to prove he belong there not Randy.
With that being said....never leave it in someone elses hands. Be you own judge in victory or defeat


----------



## xbroseph (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont understand why anyone would think the judges were "paid off" in this fight. It was a close but clear finish according to the rules of mixed martial arts. I scored the fight giving the 1st round to Couture for controlling his opponent 10-9. He did score a take down but he couldnt do anything with it so that can be argued for scoring. Other than that he did exactly what he wanted to do. Second round went to Vera for his strikes and a knockdown 10-9. The third I would narrowly give to Couture for his control and dirty boxing. Vera did score a takedown and mount in the third but also did nothing with it and certainly not enough to win the round or the fight. That gives Couture another 10-9 for a victory of 29-28 To Randy Couture. According to the rules this is the correct way this fight should have been scored. I was also upset with the finish to Machida-Shogun and scored the win for Rua but this is a completely different animal. It may not have been the knockdown dragout people wanted to see for entertainment but again Couture did exactly what he needed to do to win. Remember, this is a sport and before entertainment your objective is victory!


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

Its so true some people jump to the most unlikley of excuses.
By the way i want to say sorry to Randy for calling him an old man because that dude would whoop my ass well into his 80,s . And yea mean it was a a lack luster fight but Randy fought his fight and Vera had no anwer. and i scored it just as you did


----------

